# Need waterproof boots!!



## Guest (Aug 14, 2010)

G'day! I'm looking for new boots that are as waterproof as possible by design. I just returned a pair of 2010 Burton Moto's that left my feet swimming at the end of a wet slushy day. The store tried to sell me some Burton Ruler's but I've noticed the same design problem with these and the other 2010 model Burton boots. The small tougue flaps (that connect the tongue to the boot)are so low that they let any water just drain straight into your boots!!
Can anyone out there suggest a good pair of medium to stiff boots with waterproofing in mind? I need plenty of room around the toes and good hold at the heel for thin ankles. The Burton Ruler size 11 was a beautiful fit and it was really annoying that I had to put them back on the shelf because of those damn toungue flaps!!! 

Thanks!


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

I have some k2 Darkos and my feet have never gotten wet (stinky? well... a little, haha). 

I'd think most boots would be designed to be somewhat waterproof given that they'll be surrounded by snow, but apparently you've had some problems with Burtons at least. If they'll let you, try a different brand.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

My DC's have never let me down. My feet get moist, but only from sweating, not from snow. Are you sure that it was snow specifically in your boots and not just some foot sweat? I've used my boots in powder, and slush and everything between and the only wetness I have ever had was from my own sweaty feet.


----------



## Adrii (Mar 29, 2010)

My thritytwo's are....


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions!
I'm sure water was getting into the Moto's as it was raining and slushy conditions that left my feet soaked. I actually wrung out my socks at the end of the day and water poured out of them! The insoles are like sponges too which really hold water. The last day I used these boots was a perfect, sunny day and my feet got damp but this may have been mostly sweat.
I'm looking at Salomon Synapse wide boots at the moment as they should work well for my frog feet and aparently the tongue flaps run much further up the tongue. I'll check out some DC's as well. I'm very limited for choice with store's few and far between around here and they've mostly sold out of the common sizes.
Thanks again!
:thumbsup:


----------

